# sour corn



## the r.o.c. (Aug 1, 2011)

read last year how you put corn, water, yeast, in a 5 gal bucket and let it sour.  use a chain and anchor it in the ground with a piece of rebar. does anyone know the rest of this. just joined a club with lots of hogs, and since we can bait thought id try something deer wouldnt eat.  help me out if you can. thanks


----------



## j_seph (Aug 1, 2011)

Cutem all Jack said:


> Take your soured corn and put it in a 5 gallon bucket with a lid, drill about 6 or 7 3/8 holes in it and use a 6 ft piece of rope to tie it to the base of a tree. They will come in there and beat that bucket around and only a little corn comes out. It keeps them coming in and dont break the bank. Also you can hear them beating that bucket from a couple hundred yards away. Watch your camera and figure out your times and go sit! Good Luck!



found this


----------



## j_seph (Aug 1, 2011)

Done a search for 
drill holes in bucket


----------



## the r.o.c. (Aug 1, 2011)

thanks j, got in a 600 acre club in jackson co. had 20 hogs killed last year. how long does it take to sour the corn?


----------



## j_seph (Aug 1, 2011)

the r.o.c. said:


> thanks j, got in a 600 acre club in jackson co. had 20 hogs killed last year. how long does it take to sour the corn?


 no idea but I can come watch it for you and call ya when it starts!!!


----------



## trial&error (Aug 1, 2011)

Requires 2 buckets, 1 with holes and 1 without.  fill bucket with corn water and yeast or yeast material cover and set in the sun.  sours less than a week in this weather.  when sour transfer to bucket with holes and tie to tree.

I turn my beer bottles upside down in a bucket and collect the little bits left over instead of buying yeast, wine bottles work too.


----------



## urbanarcher (Aug 1, 2011)

i tried putting out sour mash in morgan county for hog bait and had no pigs touch it but several does eat on it and a racoon, couldnt believe the does were hitting it as bad as it smelled.  I took post hole diggers and dug down a few feet to pour the sour mash into.


----------



## Phil (Aug 7, 2011)

I put cracked corn in 5 gallon bucket, add yeast, sour milk, some beer, and fill to within a few inches of top of bucket. Put on top, and put in sunshine for a few days. Each day I "burp" the bucket to release gas and reseal. After a week or so, that stuff is ripe. If hogs in area, they'll come looking.


----------



## CAL (Aug 7, 2011)

I use diesel fuel to keep the deer and coons off the bait.Hogs like the diesel flavor also.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Aug 7, 2011)

If they're looking for more members, could you post a link?


----------



## 95g atl (Aug 7, 2011)

Dyrewulf said:


> If they're looking for more members, could you post a link?



X2. Jackson Co is close to me...would be nice to do a half day hog hunt VS driving all the way out i-20 to my club.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Aug 7, 2011)

Just looking at Jackson County, I'd say it's a 2 to 2.5 hour trip for me (I live near Six Flags near Thornton Road exit).


----------



## Fireump (Aug 13, 2011)

The ones I made I drilled 10- 12   1/2 inch holes for the corn to come out of and be sure lid is SECURED... don't take long for a pack to eat 5 gallons if the lid comes off.


----------



## OneScrewLoose (Aug 18, 2011)

Being part of a club in Jackson would be nice considerin I work in Banks!! If you have a link for it, throw it up! I'd be willing to help with the buckets and such!


----------



## dixon (Aug 18, 2011)

have you checked out boarsmaster.com   the feeder you are talkin about is there.But is how you doit.take a 4 to 5 foot section of 4" pipe One put clean out on one end then take couplin and drill hole to bolt swivil in then attach about 3 foot piece of chain piece of rebarb hammered in ground holes are to be drilled oblong 2 on one side and 3 directly on opposite side hogs are suppose to root it around in a circle and have to compete for the corn.The man i read about attached a cow bell to his so it would ring while the hogs were rootin then when he went huntin he would take another bell with him to the stand to ring trickin the hogs into coming to the feeder.Hope this helps if not let me know


----------



## molly (Aug 19, 2011)

*Tube Feeder*

I have been useing this type feeder it worked for me....should have pictures in a couple of days showing hogs pushing it around.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 22, 2011)

Anything that pig eats your eating too. (kids ?)


----------



## childers (Aug 23, 2011)

dixon said:


> have you checked out boarsmaster.com   the feeder you are talkin about is there.But is how you doit.take a 4 to 5 foot section of 4" pipe One put clean out on one end then take couplin and drill hole to bolt swivil in then attach about 3 foot piece of chain piece of rebarb hammered in ground holes are to be drilled oblong 2 on one side and 3 directly on opposite side hogs are suppose to root it around in a circle and have to compete for the corn.The man i read about attached a cow bell to his so it would ring while the hogs were rootin then when he went huntin he would take another bell with him to the stand to ring trickin the hogs into coming to the feeder.Hope this helps if not let me know



Cow bell is a good idea. I kept loosing my place when reading this because there are no periods! lol


----------



## dobenator (Aug 31, 2011)

I used an old mud bucket and achored it to the ground with a dog anchor( corkscrew type thing you use to tie a dog out in the yard) hogs loved the sour corn!!


----------



## childers (Aug 31, 2011)

We had no luck with it when we did it. Nothing has touched it and its been there for some time. It didnt smell sour to me. It was more like feces.  Did we do something wrong?


----------

